# MAC freebies, Up the Amp lipstick & Oyster Girl Lipgloss



## retail_therapy (Aug 5, 2008)

Yesterday, I exchanged my empty MAC containers for Up the Amp lipstick, which is really a much darker lip color when I saw it in person. But I figure I can make it work by using a lipbrush to apply the color and/or use pale concealer for my lips to tone down the shade.
Then because I had accumulated so much $$ in terms of rebate on my shopping card, I was able to redeem the $ rebates, and bought the lipglass Oyster Girl for free, and used with the lipstick, will tone down the color further. 

The color is still quite bright, I did not have any eye make up, and so I am not showing my whole face.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*            Up the Amp & Oyster Girl           *


----------



## vcanady (Aug 5, 2008)

gorgeous!


----------



## makeuplove (Aug 5, 2008)

Loves It!


----------



## user46 (Aug 6, 2008)

That looks amazing on you!


----------



## falsefiction (Aug 8, 2008)

awesome!  i love a thrifty good deal! and that color looks amazing on you!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 16, 2008)

enjoy your haul


----------



## stargirl01 (Aug 19, 2008)

I like the colour on you- bright but it totally works!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Aug 19, 2008)

That is sooooooooooooooo pretty!!


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 19, 2008)

That looks awesome on you!


----------

